# Photos panoramique avec IOS 6 sur iPad ?



## bertol65 (7 Août 2013)

Bonjour je viens de passer sur iOS.
J'ai vu que normalement ils a une option Panoramique dans l'appli Appareil photo sur iPad.
Moi je ne l'ai pas ! Lorsque je clique sur Options j'ai juste la grille de composition.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h16 ----------

iOS 6.1.3


----------



## Gwen (7 Août 2013)

Tu as quel modèle d'iPad ?


----------



## r e m y (7 Août 2013)

L'option panoramique est sur iPhone 5 (iOS 6.1.4) mais pas sur iPAD mini (iOS 6.1.3)

Idem pour l'HDR... dispo sur iPhone, pas sur iPAD mini


----------



## bertol65 (7 Août 2013)

Ipad 3 wifi cellular


----------



## florian1003 (7 Août 2013)

Les options HDR et panoramique ne sont disponibles que sur iPod touch et iPhone, pas sur iPad. Cependant, le mode HDR arrivera sur les iPad cet automne avec iOS 7.


----------

